# Suche Soundnamen



## ultrauser (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich suche folgenden Begriff für Sounds. Hier ist mal ein Beispiel:

http://esportenergy.de/3x3cut3r/soundq.wav

Das laute Geräusch in der Mitte. Dieser Sound ist zwischen 2 Szenen und wenn der Film von der einen Szene zur anderen wechselt, dann wird der Bildschirm plötzlich hell und der Ton kommt. Mein Problem ist halt, wie ich so einen Sound finden kann, wenn ich noch nicht einmal den Namen so einer Sounds weiß. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen, denn ich brauche die Sounds für mein Film.


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich höre da ne schlagende Tür..

mfg chmee


----------



## ultrauser (13. Oktober 2005)

ne, das ist es nicht


----------



## rah (29. Oktober 2005)

Das hört sich eher an, als wenn einer vor irgendwas wegrennt.

Gruß
rah


----------

